# Parcel Forwarding from Hong Kong



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

I wish to make a purchase on ebay from a company in Hong Kong

They will not post to the Philippines

I am looking for any recomendations on an inexpensive postal forwarding service from HK to Davao - speed is not essential so postage as opposed to courier is fine.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Magee and my next question would be have you tried the local online stores for ordering? Is that an option or is this item only found in Hong Kong?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Know anyone you trust in Hong Kong that can get it and mail it to you?

I would be cautious with anything going PhilPost, too many bad reports.


----------



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

Unfortunitly I can only find these goods in HK


----------

